# Who do you want to be, look like, be as strong as............



## Big Worm (Mar 31, 2013)

My goal is to some day be as massive and jacked as Derek Poundstone.  340 solid lbs, and strong as shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2013)

He has good symmetry with his nip/pec ratio.


----------



## SwoledUp (Mar 31, 2013)

Mariusz Pudzianowski for me!


----------



## RISE (Mar 31, 2013)

but realistically


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 31, 2013)

I just want to look like myself. I admire people's physiques but I just want to make small improvements to my own. I have no desire to look like Phil or Jay. I just want to be 230 and 7-8% bf year round til I'm 95.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 31, 2013)

Im sure ima get Flammed for saying this but i would be happy with just having the physique of Restaurant  impossible Guy Robert Irvine. He by no Means is Giant, but decent size and Def in hell of shape for his Age! I am no longer trying to be the BIGGEST and Strongest but more like feeling and Looking the Best i can be if that makes Sense!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 31, 2013)

That dude is pretty jacked for a normal guy. He's an asshole too. I like that show.


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 31, 2013)

yeah I think so, and for his age his physique is great! You think he plays with gear? I think maybe some test thats about it you never know. I would of never thought Paul Sr was on Hgh. winstrol, test,deca and all other shit they said he was on. So guess you never know


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll go with this


----------



## R1rider (Mar 31, 2013)

I want to be myself, look like Arnold did in 1975, and be as strong as Mariusz Pudzianowski......


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> My goal is to some day be as massive and jacked as Derek Poundstone.  340 solid lbs, and strong as shit.



worm,  you already look like poundstone you freak.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 31, 2013)

My goal size


----------



## Cashout (Mar 31, 2013)

I  am who I want to be and I have been since about the age of 26. I look exactly the way I want to look for the rest of my life.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 31, 2013)

Greg Plitt has a pretty nice physique


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 31, 2013)

I wanna be the strongest, most jacked, athletic, version of myself.


----------



## PFM (Mar 31, 2013)

Me at 26
http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b486/pfm10/26_zps7250d576.jpg

Me at 49
http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b486/pfm10/200mgWinterBulk_zps9ecd4d8a.jpg

Summer cut and 50 coming soon.


----------



## amore169 (Mar 31, 2013)

I really like Dexter Jackson body type.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 31, 2013)

PFM said:


> Me at 26
> http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b486/pfm10/26_zps7250d576.jpg
> 
> Me at 49
> ...


looking jacked for a old man


----------



## PFM (Mar 31, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> I wanna be the strongest, most jacked, athletic, version of myself.



This is the attitude right here ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't want to look like anything in particular.  I like to be deceptive.  Oh that guy isn't strong then I toss your ass over my head.  Besides I am modest ;-)


----------



## Cashout (Mar 31, 2013)

Wait a minute, in that first photo, I think I see a backwards ball cap, baggy jeans and a couple of ear rings. I am suspicious! 




PFM said:


> Me at 26
> http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b486/pfm10/26_zps7250d576.jpg
> 
> Me at 49
> ...


----------



## Cashout (Mar 31, 2013)

Now what this thread needs a statement of what *everyone plans* to do to make their aspirations reality and a timetable to make good on the results.

What is the point of having aspirations without a plan to make it happen and a time for delivery?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 31, 2013)

I wanna look like hugh grant minus that god awful long hair


----------



## PFM (Apr 1, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Wait a minute, in that first photo, I think I see a backwards ball cap, baggy jeans and a couple of ear rings. I am suspicious! [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Backward cap not sideways, nope man no pierced anything and they didn't have pants down yet, that was years away.


----------



## g0re (Apr 1, 2013)

PFM said:


> Me at 26
> http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b486/pfm10/26_zps7250d576.jpg
> 
> Me at 49
> ...



I think I see the bottom part of a pretty sweet mustache in the second pic.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 1, 2013)

g0re said:


> I think I see the bottom part of a pretty sweet mustache in the second pic.



I saw that also.  First thing I thought was PFM is Hulk Hogan.


----------



## g0re (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I saw that also.  First thing I thought was PFM is Hulk Hogan.



Haha. The hulk!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 1, 2013)

[imghttp://images.wikia.com/mixedmartialarts/images/0/0c/Wanderlei_Silva_UFC_92.jpg[/img]


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 1, 2013)

sparticus said:


>





tenchar.....


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Apr 1, 2013)

I want Kai Greene's legs! Everybody does bi's and chest. Aint nobody got them big ass wheels!!!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## ken Sass (Apr 1, 2013)

http://hdwallpapersbase.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Kai-Greene-Wallpaper-HD-0.jpg here you go i bench but their was another guy with legs  http://www.t-nation.com/img/photos/2011/11-679-05/tom-platz-fred-hatfield.jpg


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 1, 2013)

hell yes ken!   Platz's legs were the best ever


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 12, 2013)

abbreviated version
strong/tough like: Georg Hackenschmidt, Arthur Saxon, Tom Jenkins, William Bankier
mindset: Socrates, Plato
be/look like: I only want to be myself, but I always strive to be my best self.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My ultimate goal is 250 @ 10% and more like a powerbodybuilder


----------



## Jada (Aug 12, 2013)

I would love to look like sami al haddad, flex lewis or even the giant killer David henry


----------

